# sig request



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

ill give 8,000 credits,+rep, and there name credit in my signature.

....if someone could make me a sig with brock lesnar fighting,but not in the WWE ha.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

How 'bout a little donkey kong punching on Randy...?


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Not quite as good as sigfigs, but still.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks im gonna use sigfig's, but i will also toss some credits your way for trying.


----------

